
Price's Law and Who's Doing the Work - peter_d_sherman
https://brainlid.org/general/2017/11/28/price-law.html
======
regularfry
Is it a better match than Pareto? I suspect not: in a 10,000 person org, 100
people are doing half the work. That means the ratio of work between any of
those 100 to any of the other 9,900 is 99:1. Unless there's a very interesting
definition of "work", that stretches credibility.

------
peter_d_sherman
Price's Law: The square root of the employee count in a given work domain --
do 50% of the work in that domain...

Is it true, is it not?

I don't know.

But it's an interesting idea...

